# How long should it take..........?



## Sonizzy32 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi ladies and gents. 
Any ideas guys how long it should take me to make up to 5000$ on uber X or and uber eats together doing uber full-time hours in Sydney. 
I usually have only done it as a part time gig. But am in desperate need of making 5g asap. 
Any ideas from the full timers out there of the hours and days to drive and just your insight into how many weeks it might take.
Thanks in advance..


----------

